# Synaptics Touchpad Driver quit working after xfree-update

## gerrit

Hello everybody,

I've got a problem I'm not able to solve and could not find an answer for it by searching the forum and the internet.

For months the synaptics touchpad driver has been working on my notebook perfectly.

But after I did an 'emerge -uD world' what lead to an update of xfree to xfree-4.3.0-r6 everything changed.

All I get when trying to start X is this:

```

[...]

(==) I810(0): Backing store disabled

(==) I810(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) I810(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) I810(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) I810(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) I810(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) I810(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(EE) No Input driver matching `synaptics'

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(WW) No core pointer registered

(II) Server_Terminate keybinding not found

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

(WW) I810(0): Setting the original video mode instead of restoring

        the saved state

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 8

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 0

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 3

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 1

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 4

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 5

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 6

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 7

```

But I didn't change anything in my config. My Kernel has psaux, PS/2-Mouse and Event Interface support.

/proc/bus/input/devices recognizes the touchpad:

```

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=0000

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event0

B: EV=b

B: KEY=6420 0 70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=11000003

```

dmesg | grep Synaptics

```

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

```

Xfree86Config

```

[...]

Section "Module"

    [...]

    Load "synaptics"

    [...]

EndSection

[...]

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

        Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option "TopEdge" "1900"

        Option "BottomEdge" "4000"

        Option "FingerLow" "25"

        Option "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

        Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

[...]

```

Everything seems to be alright. 

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o is existing. Reemerging synaptics didn't change anything.

I tried emerging other versions of xfree and even xorg but I could'nt get the driver to work again. Always the same error message.

Any suggestions?Last edited by gerrit on Mon Jul 26, 2004 12:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Raffi

 *gerrit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) No Input driver matching `synaptics'
> 
> 

 

That really does look like a driver problem, but with all you tried, I'm guessing something else has changed. I know the synaptics driver uses the event interface, did you recompile your kernel and forget this?

Try following all the directions for the synaptics again as though you were doing it for the first time, I'm guessing you will find the step that is missing.

----------

## gerrit

> That really does look like a driver problem, but with all you tried, I'm 

> guessing something else has changed. I know the synaptics driver 

> uses the event interface, did you recompile your kernel and forget 

> this?

No I did not recompile the kernel. But after the problem occured I checked the kernel of course. But everything was okay. Anyway I compiled the kernel again but that did not solve the problem.

> Try following all the directions for the synaptics again as though you 

> were doing it for the first time, I'm guessing you will find the step 

> that is missing.

I've read the instructions for the driver many times to be sure that I've not become mad. I've played around with XF86Config and tried many other things but I just get no other error message from X.

I think it is a problem with the X-Server, because nothing else suspicious was changed when the problem occured. I really don't have a clue why X doesn't even recognize the driver. I tried to change the module search path but that didn't do anything as well.

Nevertheless, I thank you for your suggestions.

----------

## Raffi

Having used this driver under both 2.4 and 2.6 with xfree and xorg servers, I know it can be made to work.

Well I took a good look at my config file and compared it to what you posted. One difference I notice between your config and mine is

Yours says

```

Option "Device" "auto-dev"

Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

```

while mine says

```

Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

```

See if that makes any difference.

----------

## gerrit

> Well I took a good look at my config file and compared it to what you

> posted. One difference I notice between your config and mine is

>

> Yours says

> 

```

> Option "Device" "auto-dev"

> Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

> 
```

> 

> while mine says

> 

```

> Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

> Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

> 
```

>

> See if that makes any difference.

Of course you're right. This part of the XF86Config I posted is nonsense. I was changing my XF86Config many times and somehow this wrong part came into my posting.

But this is not solving my problem.

You gave me the idea to try a 2.4 kernel. Perhaps that is helping.

----------

## gerrit

The 2.4 kernel was no help as well.

I would be happy just have tapping working on the touchpad again. But with the normal X mouse driver I have to use the buttons instead what is very annoying ...

----------

## Raffi

So you are using a 2.6 kernel. What version of the synaptics driver are you using?

Are you sure you mouse is still configured? What happens when you cat /dev/psaux? You should get a bunch of junk on the screen as you move your finger around the touchpad.

How about if you post your X config file, maybe a second pair of eyes might see something.

----------

## gerrit

 *Raffi wrote:*   

> So you are using a 2.6 kernel. What version of the synaptics driver are you using?
> 
> Are you sure you mouse is still configured? What happens when you cat /dev/psaux? You should get a bunch of junk on the screen as you move your finger around the touchpad.
> 
> How about if you post your X config file, maybe a second pair of eyes might see something.

 

Yes I'm using the 2.6.7 kernel with synaptics-0.13.3 and xorg 6.7.0-r2 right now.

This is the xorg.conf I'm currently using:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "dri"

   Load "glx"

   Load "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Identifier "Touchpad"

   Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option "FingerLow" "25"

   Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option "TopEdge" "1900"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corp."

   BoardName   "82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

And here the last part of Xorg.log:

```

(II) I810(0): Before: SWF1 is 0x00001908

(II) I810(0): After: SWF1 is 0x00001908

(II) I810(0): Display plane A is enabled.

(II) I810(0): Display plane B is disabled.

(II) I810(0): PIPEACONF is 0x80000000

(II) I810(0): PIPEBCONF is 0x80000000

(II) I810(0): Mode bandwidth is 47 Mpixel/s

(II) I810(0): maxBandwidth is 640 Mbyte/s, pipe bandwidths are 126 Mbyte/s, 0 Mbyte/s

(II) I810(0): LFP compensation mode: 0x6

(II) I810(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      28 128x128 slots

      7 256x256 slots

(==) I810(0): Backing store disabled

(==) I810(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) I810(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) I810(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) I810(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) I810(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) I810(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(EE) No Input driver matching `synaptics'

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(WW) No core pointer registered

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(WW) I810(0): Setting the original video mode instead of restoring

   the saved state

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 8

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 0

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 3

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 1

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 4

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 5

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 6

(II) I810(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 7

```

----------

## Raffi

Your configs look good, must mean it is all working.   :Very Happy: 

OK. Maybe not. The oddest thing I see is that the logfile you sent does not mention the synaptics driver at all (including missing the error message). Are you sure that's the log file you should have sent?

What are the permissions on your /dev/input/event* devices?

----------

## gerrit

 *Raffi wrote:*   

> Your configs look good, must mean it is all working.  :D
> 
> OK. Maybe not. The oddest thing I see is that the logfile you sent does not mention the synaptics driver at all (including missing the error message). Are you sure that's the log file you should have sent?
> 
> What are the permissions on your /dev/input/event* devices?

 

The logfile does mention the synaptics driver ( (EE) No Input driver matching 'synaptics' ).

It´s surely the right log file this time.

I don´t have access to my notebook right now but the permissions to /dev/input/event* should be okay. I tested /dev/mouse, /dev/psaux and /dev/input0 with cat and all of them were working for the touchpad.

Technically everything is working. Just X does not think so. It must be a really essential problem that X doesn´t even find the driver. As said above the synaptics_drv.o is in place and I don´t know what is going on.

----------

## Raffi

That's very odd. Your post looks different today (and a lot shorter). If you did not edit it, the forums must of had a glitch. I used my browser's search to find the section in your post that referring to synaptics and it did not find it. (also the log file second was not in code tags, maybe I should have refreshed it again). Anyway, the only major difference between your setup and mine that I can see is that you have far less in your Modules section. I'm not sure what all of the modules do, but I have the following loaded

```

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

```

----------

## gerrit

 *Raffi wrote:*   

> That's very odd. Your post looks different today (and a lot shorter). If you did not edit it, the forums must of had a glitch. I used my browser's search to find the section in your post that referring to synaptics and it did not find it. (also the log file second was not in code tags, maybe I should have refreshed it again). Anyway, the only major difference between your setup and mine that I can see is that you have far less in your Modules section. I'm not sure what all of the modules do, but I have the following loaded
> 
> 

 

That is probably my fault, because I had some problems posting the log correctly (it was too long what I noticed too late) and you´ve read the old version of my post.

I´m using this forum the first time actively and have to get used to its features and limitations.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Module"
> ...

 

Well my xorg.conf is very short that´s right. But it is the result of the automatic xorg-configuration. I just added the synaptics part to the config file.

I will try that part of your config later. But I don´t think that it will change anything related to the synaptics problem.

----------

## Raffi

 *gerrit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I will try that part of your config later. But I don´t think that it will change anything related to the synaptics problem.

 

I agree, but I'm starting to grasp at straws.   :Sad:   it really should just work.

----------

## gerrit

 *Raffi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I agree, but I'm starting to grasp at straws.  :(  it really should just work.

 

That's exactly the reason why I'm getting mad :-/

Perhaps I should try to do a clean Gentoo Installation again. But I'm not very into that idea.

And all that just because of a new X-Server.

----------

## Raffi

 *gerrit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perhaps I should try to do a clean Gentoo Installation again. But I'm not very into that idea.
> 
> 

 

You should never have to re-install gentoo (or any other linux) just because of an error like this. I would not be into that idea either.

I have been reading about the different modules, the extmod might actually make a difference. You'll have to let me know how it goes.

----------

## gerrit

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You should never have to re-install gentoo (or any other linux) just because of an error like this. I would not be into that idea either.
> 
> 

 

Sometimes my experiences from my windows time come back (happily that time is years ago), because in windows restarts and reinstalls really changed something :-)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I have been reading about the different modules, the extmod might actually make a difference. You'll have to let me know how it goes.

 

Well I added all the modules you have in your config. But - surprise - nothing has changed.

----------

## KiloLima

Do you use an external USB mouse additionally ? If yes maybe this can help you out:

Add this to your touchpad config:

```

InputDevice "Mouse[0]"  Option "CorePointer SendCoreEvents" 

InputDevice "Mouse[1]"  Option "AlwaysCore" 

```

where Mouse[0] is the Touchpad and Mouse[1] my external USB Mouse.

bye,

KiloLima

----------

## ScubaStreb

Greetings fellow Gentooers!

I'm having the exact same problem as described above.  I just did a clean install with the Dev-Sources kernel (2.6.7-r11) and cannot for the life of me get that damned Synaptics touchpad working.  After literally four hours of trying, searching the forums, trying some more, searching some more, and resisting the urge to throw my laptop out of the second story window of my condo, I decided to take a break and drink some beer.  At this point, I'm much more relaxed.

I'm going to try a different kernel and see how it works.  At this point, I think it's a kernel issue.  I'll report later on tonight what happens.

Cheers!

----------

## ScubaStreb

Argh, 2.6.8-rc2 didn't work either.  This is a really strange issue and I'm stumped.  

My kernel sees the touchpad:

```
#dmesg

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.8

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 29

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

-> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

-> multifinger detection

-> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad on isa0060/serio1
```

The device is there:

```
#cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=0000

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event0

B: EV=b

B: KEY=6420 0 7000f 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=11000003
```

Event Interface is compiled into the kernel.

PS/2 Mouse is compiled into the kernel.

Synaptics has been emerged and also manually installed.  Neither helped.

Here's my xorg crash error:

```
Query no Synaptics: 000001

(EE) Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

free(): invalid pointer 0x44cba000!

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Touchpad"
```

I've tried many differennt xorg.conf configurations.  I've copied examples from numerous threads on this site, used the one from the driver site, and played around with my own settings.  All get the same result.  It has to be either a driver issue or an Xorg issue.  Unfortunately, my limited knowledge stops me from determining which one.  It's time to drink more beer!

----------

## gerrit

 *ScubaStreb wrote:*   

> Argh, 2.6.8-rc2 didn't work either.  This is a really I've tried many differennt xorg.conf configurations.  I've copied examples from numerous threads on this site, used the one from the driver site, and played around with my own settings.  All get the same result.  It has to be either a driver issue or an Xorg issue.  Unfortunately, my limited knowledge stops me from determining which one.  It's time to drink more beer!

 

It would be helpful if you post your xorg.conf to have a look at it.

Well my problem is even worse, X doesn´t even recognize my synaptics driver.

----------

## ScubaStreb

 *Quote:*   

> It would be helpful if you post your xorg.conf to have a look at it. 

 

Well.... like I said, I have tried every combination posted in these boards and others.  After sleeping on it, I'm leaning towards a driver issue and will probably post a bug report there.

Here are the original relevant sections.  This is a known good configuration that works on other systems that run on the same laptop as me.  My kernel and x server are much newer though.

```

Section "Module"

      Load            "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

      Identifier      "Touchpad"

      Driver          "synaptics"

      Option          "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

      Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

      Option          "Edges"         "1900 5400 1800 3900"

      Option          "Finger"        "25 30"

      Option          "MaxTapTime"    "20"

      Option          "MaxTapMove"    "220"

      Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

      Option          "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

      Option          "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

      Option          "AccelFactor"   "0.0007"

      Option          "SHMConfig"     "on"

      Option          "UpDownScrolling"       "on"

      Option          "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

      Option          "CorePointer"   ""

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout"

   InputDevice "USBMouse" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice "Touchpad" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection 
```

I've tried changing the device to the event, mouse, mouse0, auto-dev, etc..

I've tried changing the ServerLayout to CorePointer, AlwaysCore, etc...

So far, no joy.

From my Xorg.0.log, it looks like the Synaptics driver is found...

```
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/synaptics_drv.o

(II) Module synaptics: ventor="The XFree86 Project"

            compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

            Module class: Xfree86 XInput Driver

            ABI class: XFree86 XInput Driver, version 0.3
```

It tries to re-load the driver two more times, then I get

```
(II) xfree driver for the synaptics touchpad 0.11.3

Query no Synaptics: 000001

(EE) Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit Failed for input device "Touchpad"

(II) UnloadModule" "synaptics"
```

Which makes it look very much like a driver issue.  If I can't figure out anything soon, I'll submit a bug to the developer.

Cheers!

----------

## gerrit

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>       Identifier      "Touchpad"
> ...

 

Have you tried the protocol "auto-dev" ?

And what happens if you disable the USBMouse in the config and remove it physically?

----------

## ScubaStreb

 *Quote:*   

> I've tried changing the device to the event, mouse, mouse0, auto-dev, etc.. 

 

Yes, that did not work.

----------

## KiloLima

Hi,

as i said before. I had also problems but now everything works great as always. My kernel is also gentoo-2.6.7-r11.

here is a snapshot of my xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Mouse[0]"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

  Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1700"

  Option        "RightEdge"     "5300"

  Option        "TopEdge"       "1700"

  Option        "BottomEdge"    "4200"

  Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

  Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.06"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.12"

  Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

  #  Option       "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "Buttons" "5"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "Name" "Autodetection"

  Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

.

.

.

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "Layout[all]"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  #InputDevice  "Mouse[0]" "CorePointer SendCoreEvents"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[0]" "AlwaysCore"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "AlwaysCore"

  Option       "Clone" "off"

  Option       "Xinerama" "off"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"

EndSection

```

Maybe you can compare and try with my settings.

bye,

KiloLima

----------

## LostInGentoo

Hi everyone...

I'm having the same kinda trouble as you have.

I have added the

   Load   "synaptics"

to the modules section

and using driver "synaptics" gives me the error (from the log-file)

```

(**) Option "Protocol" "synaptics"

(EE) Mouse1: Unknown protocol "synaptics"

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse1"

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(WW) No core pointer registered

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

Please consult The X.org Foundation support

     at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Anybody who finds a solution,... please help

Thanks,

Preben 

---------

xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1

synaptics-0.13.3

----------

## LostInGentoo

Maybe I should add this info.

I had my system running with an unupdated version of the xfree86 server, but after having reinstalled the whole system (who says not to do that on a Linux  :Wink:  ) and installed the exact same kernel-configuration (besides having removed APIC-support) and installed xorg the error arised.

The system should be configured correctly  -  changing to IMPS/2 lets me start X but without tapping support!

Thanks,

Preben

----------

## uodeltasig

 *Quote:*   

> Anybody who finds a solution,... please help

 

The thing that I was having problems with is that I didn't compile in event support. 

So in 2.6.7 ensure that you have both

Device Drivers --> Input device support -->

[*] Provide legacy /dev/psaux device

[*] Event Interface

and then I just put in the config that is mentioned above with /dev/psaux as the device and protocol "auto-dev" and it worked like a charm.

Thanks!

----------

## LostInGentoo

Event interface is compiled into the kernel (navigating to /dev/input/event0 (or something like that) is possible).

----------

## sabaisabai

I'm experiencing exactly the same problem as Gerrit.  My synaptics touchpad was working perfectly till I moved from xfree to xorg.  Everything seems to be in order, just as Gerrit described, but I get the same error: (EE) No Input driver matching `synaptics'

I'm sorry that I can't add any advice right now, but I'll post the solution when I find it!

Ben (Postben?)

----------

## dtor

If you do a search in xorg tree do you see synaptics_drv.o there? I believe file locations have been changed between XF86 and Xorg.

----------

## sabaisabai

 *dtor wrote:*   

> If you do a search in xorg tree do you see synaptics_drv.o there? I believe file locations have been changed between XF86 and Xorg.

 

Of course I can't speak for anybody else, but my driver is located at:

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

Is that correct?

Cheers

----------

## uodeltasig

I'm running xorg and have the same things as you... make sure the Event thing I mentioned above is compiled in, that's the way to make it work with the config that is mentioned in the previous post

```
locate synaptics_drv.o

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

```

----------

## sabaisabai

 *uodeltasig wrote:*   

> I'm running xorg and have the same things as you... make sure the Event thing I mentioned above is compiled in, that's the way to make it work with the config that is mentioned in the previous post
> 
> ```
> locate synaptics_drv.o
> 
> ...

 

Still no joy, unfortunately.  I tried a clean make with those options selected, both in 2.6.7 and 2.6.8, and a re-emerge of synaptics afterwards..

----------

## marowizard

I had similar problems as you guys, although mine found the driver it said no coredevices found.

When I added SendCoreEvents to my inputdevice I no longer got an error and Xorg started (I use kde) but my mouse isn't, responding, no movement taps or clicks.   :Question:   any ideas what Ive done wrong.

My xorg.conf is the same as the working one's posted here already.

Where can I find the log for X?

----------

## coren2000

Im experiencing the same problem.  A week ago i had XFree working with synaptics, but now I have a fresh install with Xorg, and I get the same problem with 

"(EE) No Input drvier matching 'synaptics'"

----------

## coren2000

I've solved my problem!

You see, I installed gcc-3.4.1 with the hardened USE flag on.  This made me have to compile xorg with the static USE flag.

The static use flag makes it so that the only libraries that are loaded to X are compiled directly into  it.  meaning my synaptics module wouldn't load.

I am guessing this is the source of a lot of my X problems lately

SOOOO  here are the exact steps I used to solve this problem

STEP 1: remove "hardened" from my USE flags in make.conf

STEP 2: re-emerged gcc

STEP 3: re-emerged xorg-x11

STEP 4: re-emerged synaptics

STEP 5: xorgconfig

STEP 6: manualled edited my xorg.conf to have the synaptics stuff

problem solved, synaptics working.

----------

## dwalexuk

Same problem, after upgrade to latest xorg - today, synaptic stopped working. Amazingly i have synaptics module loaded but no event occures in /dev/psaux or in any synaptic kernel insterfaces (event0). Kernel the same as before, 2.6.5 gentoo r 1.

My  log:

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Touchpad" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Synaptics DeviceOn called

Touchpad synaptics touchpad found

And nothing happened.

----------

## sabaisabai

I solved the problem, and the solution for me was rather embarrassing.

I simply did 'emerge xorg-x11' followed by 'emerge synaptics'.  I don't know whether the second emerge was necessary.

This was prompted by the suggestion to remove hardened or static from the USE variables.  I don't use either, but I vaguely remember passing an extra USE variable during my first 'emerge xorg-x11', as suggested somewhere in a how-to.

----------

